

Unveiling the Final Design of the Myo Armband - srlake
https://www.thalmic.com/blog/unveiling-final-design-myo-armband/

======
malandrew

        "For full specs and comparisons, check out the complete 
        comparison chart. We’ll begin shipping out pre-orders for 
        the Myo Developer Kits next month, with final Myo units 
        shipping this September. All pre-order units will have 
        final hardware."
    

So if I understand this right, there is absolutely no difference between the
hardware you ship to developers soon and the hardware you're shipping to end
users in september? If so, what is the qualitative difference between the dev
kit and the final design? Just the software and documentation?

I personally want the dev kit, but if the only difference is about a month or
two of wait time, I'd rather wait for better, more refined hardware.

~~~
srlake
Exact same hardware. Difference is software only.

------
tobinharris
Please make it look less Borg.

I bought one of these the other day based on the old design. To me the that
old elastic bad boy looks far simpler.

I guess Myo are designing for more important things than looks - weight
reduction & thickness reduction. Hats off to that.

But for me, I prefer simple design to this arm scaffolding they've
constructed.

------
ChuckMcM
Nicely engineered. This + Leap seems like a really interesting pair of tools
for HCI.

------
UnethicalHacks
Very nice. Looks like a huge improvement.

